#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-22
<douglasawh-work> joshwebb I probably can't help, but what Samba questions do you have?
<douglasawh-work> h00k: the machine has been disposed of.  It was a nx9420 if you want to look up wireless info
<douglasawh-work> does anyone in here know anything about full disk encryption?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-23
<lostson> wow its thundering and ligthning and snowing and sleeting and raining wtf!
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-03-24
<Cheesehead> The Wausau event today was a lot of fun.
